# Camaro's LeptiGen Mass Journal/Thread



## camarosuper6 (Mar 27, 2004)

It is now Saturday, and the rest of my shipment of LeptiGen Mass arrived today (thank you TwinPeak).

Monday morning, I will be doing my body measurements before I go do my first workout on the LeptiGen Mass.

I will measure and take pictures of my:
Chest
Back
Arms 
Quads/Hams
Waist
Calvs
Forearms

As of right now, this is my workout plan:


Mon:Upper Body (reps 4-6 and 6-8) Total of 20 sets

Tue: Lower Body ( reps 4-8) Total of Total of 12 sets

Wed:Upper Body ( reps 6-8) Total of 20 sets

Thur: Lower Body (reps 10-12) Total of 12 sets

Fri: Upper Body (reps 10-12) Total of 20 sets

Monday and Tuesday: are my power days so to speak.  I will be maintaining my strength by using the first SET of nearly every exercise MAX OT style, going to positive failure between 4-6 reps. The next SET of each exercise I will be going to failure or within one rep of failure between 6-8. Each exercise gets two sets, each bodypart gets anywhere from 4-6 sets PER BODYPART.

Wed and Thursday: are more geared for hypertrophy (extensive bodybuilding).  I will be going between 6-8 on upper body exercises and 10-12 on lower body exercises.

Fri: Is pure hypertrophy for upper body geared in the 10-12 rep range.

This will be my 4 week cycle, then I will switch over more towards intensive bodybuidling for 4 weeks and then switch again, working in 4 week blocks.  

This will be my official thread.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Awesome!! Best of luck! sounds well planned!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

OK. Tuesday.  For whatever reason, my webcam didnt work, so I am going to buy one today at best buy for pics.  Here is how my first Monday was.

9:00 
Meal # 1
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 scoop VP2 Isolate
1 scoop LeptiGen Mass
1 scoop Swole V2
2 Dymetradine Extremems

9:50 Workout

11:00 Post workout
45 g/VP2 Isolate
1 scoop Swole V2
12 oz Orange Juice

12:30 
2 salads w/ cottage cheese/extra carrots and broccoli
1 veggie pizza
1 serving leptigen Mass
1 Iced Tea

3:30
Pro Complex shake w/skim milk

5:00 2 granola bars

6:30
2 Large Salads at souplantation
2 bowls of broccoli and cheese soup
1 serving of southwest noodles and beans
1 muffin
1 bowl cottage cheese
1 piece of pizza
1 bowl of frozen yogurt topped w/nuts
1 serving LeptiGen Mass

11:00 Bed


I felt a great, solid pump all day today. My upper body was extremely vascular, througout the entire day.  My workout was really good, and I felt very strong.  My appetite was still strong, but not AS strong as it usually is, especially post workout.

I also felt bloated much of the day.  The LeptiGen smells pretty bad, but it tastes ok (though rather potent). I think it tastes good with apple juice.

My measurements as of Monday morning cold:

Waist 35
Arm (Cold/unflexed) 16 1/4
Chest: 45
Forearm: 12 3/4
Quad/Hamstring: 25
Calf: 16 1/2 (ouch)

My workout on Monday:

Upper Body:

Deadlift
1( 4-6) 365 x 6
2(6-8)  315x 8

Bench Press
1(4-6) 255 x 5
2(6-8) 205 x 8

Incline Dumbell Press
1(4-6) 95 x 5
2(6-8) 80 x 8

Pull Downs (Med Grip)
1(4-6) 220 x 4
2(6-8) 200 x 6

Dumbell Overhead Press
1(4-6) 80 x 6
2 80 x 6

Side Laterals
1 30 x 8
2 30 x 6

Straight Bar Curls
1(4-6) 40 x 5
2 (6-8) 30 x 8

Lying Extensions
1 50 x 8
2 50 x 7

Great workout, solid pump throughout entire day, had good meals.

Good first day for a workout.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2004)

_ The GABA thing worked well for you ? 
Is this your first journal ?  _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

My first serious journal. I havent even opened the GABA yet, I think I will give it a shot before todays workout and before I sleep tonight


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> I havent even opened the GABA yet, I think I will give it a shot before todays workout and before I sleep tonight



_ Good thing that I exist to remind you about this. _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

Heh.. sure is Vieope, I dont know what I'd do without u


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

Tuesday:

Been a tough week so far.  Usually I have time to post info fairly easily but my grandmothers health has taken a turn for the worse and my mom is over there nearly 24/7 taking care of her, and my brother and I are rotating with her so she can go to work still and so forth.  Also, I work graveyard until the end of April, so my schedule, along with school and a few out of town job interviews is making this week a VERY tiring one.  Still, I will keep true to my word and keep this thread going strong and monitor all my meals/etc.


I woke up at 3:30 this afternoon, after not sleeping at all from Sunday afternoon until Monday night.

3:30 pm 
two bowls of cereal w/blueberries and orange juice
1 serving LeptiGen Mas

4:30 
1 bowl cereal/strawberries and blueberries
1 scoop of VP2 isolate w/milk
1 scoop swolev2
1 dymetadrine extreme

5:45 Workout
Lower Body

Squats
1(4-6) 315 x 5
2 (6-8) 275 x 6

LegPress 
1 5 plates x 6
2) 5 plates x 7

Hamstring Curls
1) 170 x 8
2) 170 x 6

Calf Raises
2 sets to failure (whole stack)

Seated Raises
2 sets at 125 x 15


The workout today was very tiresome and I did not feel nearly as strong as yesterday.  I think that has a lot to do with how my sleep habits change from the weekends to the weekdays. Since taking the LeptiGen on Monday, I still feel a bit bloated (though not as bad as yesterday) and my pumps are still awesome!  I get a bigger pump using the swole/LeptiGen then any other combo.
The LeptiGen Mass container says Cell Volumization... so maybe it acts like an arginine product that actually works??? I'm not sure, Ill have to ask TP about that. It would definitely be a first for me, as none of the arginine based products have done jack for me in the past, except make my wallet a lot lighter.

I am regularly consuming anywhere from 3,000 to 4,000 calories per day as I always do. I dont keep an exact amount, but always eat at LEAST 5 meals a day sometimes more, and usually around 6.  I am tired this evening, looking forward to a good nights rest and a good workout tommorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  I hope everything works out alright and things settle down for you.

Good luck with the LG Mass


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Jodi.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wed.

Went to bed late and woke up around 11:30.  

Meal 1

1 Cup Oatmeal 
1 swole V2
1 LeptiGen Mass
I glass milk


Workout

Post Workout
2 scoops VP2 Isolate
1 scoop Swole v2
12oz Orange Juice


30 min later

1 serving Lasagna
1 french bread roll
1 serving Lepti Gen Mass

1 hour later

1 Chicken Breast
1 serving spaghetti
1 piece of bread
1 small serving Ice Cream
1 salad w/honey mustard


1 hour later
1 bowl of 8 strawberries w/splenda

1 hour later

1 protein Shake (70 grams mixed protein)
1 cup oatmeal
1 serving LeptiGen Mass

Bed


Good workout today and once again outstanding pump. I was still bloated, but I took an antacid and it made it better.  I have a good solid fullness to my body all day long, possibly from the food and possibly from the leptigen.  I will be using UD2 diet Mass dieting standards staring on Monday, which will allow me to eat maintence calories or 10 percent higher on each day except the day before my heavy day, which I carb load the day before.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wednesdays workout

Upper Body

Bent Rows:
1) 205 x 8
2) 205 x 7

Cable Rows:
1) 200 x 8
2) 200 x 7

Incline Dumbell Press
1) 80 x 8
2) 80 x 8

Incline Flys:
1) 35 x 8
2) 35 x 8

Upright Rows:
1) 75 x 8
2) 85 x 8

Front Raises: (leaning back against power bar)
1) 25 x 8
2) 25 x 8

Alt Dumb Curls
1) 40 x 8
2) 40 x 8

Incline Dumbell Curls
1) 30 x 8

Tricep PushDowns (cable)
1) 150 x 8
2) 150 x 8
3 150 x 6 (Rope variation)

This was my 6-8 rep range day, each movement was done fairly slow with a 2-3 second negative and an explosive positive.  Workout was done in around 50 minutes which is excellent. Felt strong today, GREAT pump and good strength.  Friday will be my 10-12 rep range day, and looking forward to it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2004)

Indeed, all the LeptiGens are cell volumizers.  Your comments in this regard, while I am glad to hear them, were expected.  LeptiGen MASS works as a cell volumizer directly, through several of the nutrients it provides, and also indirectly, by promoting the Fed State.

Cell volumization is just one benefit of LG MASS, however.  Though it is quite beneficial, promoting blood flood and sending nutrients (micro and macro) into the muscle.

NIce feedback so far, keep it coming.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

Today is Thursday. Friday is the beginning of my 3 day work week  but all is ok 


Here is today's meals


11:00 

5 eggs
2 pieces of rasin toast
1 LeptiGen Mass
1 glass milk


1:30 

1 glass milk (skim)
1 granola


3:00
1 Chicken Breast
11/2 serving of rice with cream sauce
1 serving LeptiGen Mass

4:00 Pre workout Formula
2 Dymetadrines
1 scoop Swole V2
1 glass water

5:00 Workout (Legs/Abs)

6:00 Post workout Formula

2 scoops VP2 Isolate
1 scoop Swole V2
1 cup orange Juice

7:00 

1 chicken breast
1 serving rice w/cream sauce
1 LeptiGen Mass serving


Another meal at 9:00 and that will be it for the day.


I wanted to make a few more comments on the LeptiGen that I have noticed.  It seems that although my actual appetite still is the same, where I get hungry every few hours, I actually FEEL full all day long. Its a very strange sensation.  Like two parts of my brain are not communicating.  My pumps are great, my workouts are strong, and I eat as planned, and even my hunger remains. However, my body actually FEELS full all day long.

Also, I have to remind myself to drink more water, because with the fullness I feel, I dont get as thirsty as I used too. I dont know if that has anything to do with the LeptiGen or not, but I rarely feel dehydrated.

Just a few comments I thought I would post.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

My workout for Thursday


Legs

Squats
1 set of 195 x 20 (its tough doing 20 squats, this is my first time attempting a workout like this one, but it was a great experience in a slightly painful way)

Hamstring Curls
1) 150 x 12
2) 150 x 8

Calf Raises
1) whole stack x 20
2) whole stack x 12

(both calf raises done 3 seconds down, explosive up)

Seated Calf Raises
1) 120 x 15
2) 120 x 11

Pully Crunches ( slow)

1)140 x 15
2)140 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> My workout for Thursday
> 
> 
> ...



Wait 'til tomorrow


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

Ya know, I usually can do 225 for 10 reps, but I was giving this 20 rep thing some respect.  Your supposed to use what you can do for 10 reps, then go and do 20, but I figure I'll move up slowly. 

I guess Im a big ol wuss.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Ya know, I usually can do 225 for 10 reps, but I was giving this 20 rep thing some respect.  Your supposed to use what you can do for 10 reps, then go and do 20, but I figure I'll move up slowly.
> 
> I guess Im a big ol wuss.



Have you checked out moomba's journal?  Talk about


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Ya know, I usually can do 225 for 10 reps, but I was giving this 20 rep thing some respect.  Your supposed to use what you can do for 10 reps, then go and do 20, but I figure I'll move up slowly.
> 
> I guess Im a big ol wuss.




How are your legs feeling today ????     If they are not too bad - throw in a few more 20 rep sets the next time you do legs.....My legs are still sore from Wednesday's Leg day (it's Friday today).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Have you checked out moomba's journal?  Talk about




   Thanks Mono !!    You up next for the sets of 20!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 2, 2004)

Actually they feel BETTER than yesterday.

I love it. I think next thursday Ill up the weight to 195 and do 2 sets of 20.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Actually they feel BETTER than yesterday.
> 
> I love it. I think next thursday Ill up the weight to 195 and do 2 sets of 20.



   We can both be in pain together!!  I'm shooting for 20 reps next week too!!   I've been doing 15.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Weekend is nice.  No working out, relaxing and I usually cut my calories on weekends a bit, since I work, I usually eat anywhere from 2,000 cals to about 2, 500.  Not as much as my bulking 3,500 to 5,000 per day    It serves as a nice change of pace, and it helps keep the fat off.


Monday, I will begin again


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Weekend is nice.  No working out, relaxing and I usually cut my calories on weekends a bit, since I work, I usually eat anywhere from 2,000 cals to about 2, 500.  Not as much as my bulking 3,500 to 5,000 per day    It serves as a nice change of pace, and it helps keep the fat off.
> 
> 
> Monday, I will begin again



You're still dosing the LG on the weekends though, right?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes.

Just not eating as many calories.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Camaro, hows it going?

I used to do the high reps for legs a couple years ago before I took a break from lifting for a while.  Those high rep sets are killers arent they?  Make your legs scream!

How does your diet feel while on LM?  Still have that full feeling all day long?  I do too... its quite weird with having an active appetite and yet feeling full.  Its nice though, and let me tell you, it doesnt make a 16oz steak taste any worse!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Camaro,

Just had to post here for two reasons. 
1. I've done the 20 reps workout before. They are KILLER !!
2.  I wanted to get my Mopar sig in a Camaro journal ! LOL  

Intresting journal though. I am looking for something besides creatine. I was taking it and have been off it for a couple of weeks and don't notice any difference between using it and not so evidently it wasn't doing anything for me.

Good luck !


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 7, 2004)

Will be updaing the past 3 days info tonight.  Have been very busy, and kept all records in my notebook, but have yet to post them. I will give Mon/Tue and today's info tonight.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, I FINALLY got that stupid cam working, so here are my before pics of the LeptiGen.

TP, if you want to see any different shots (thighs, calvs) lemme know, because it is a pain to get the cam to point downward ( its in a fixed position)

Go easy on me, I know I need a tan 

Here is the thread in members pics.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=609120#post609120


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

NW is my regular Strategic Deconditioning week.  I take the week off to allow my muscles to .. well... read up if you want

www.hypertrophy-specific.com


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are my new recorded weights for my next training cycle.

For the 15's

Squat 190
Deadlift 270
Incline Dumbell Press 65
Calf Raise ---
Lateral Raise 20
St. Bar Curls 80
Lying Ext 35 on both sides of cam bar
Chins__

Leg Curl 140
Leg Extensions 190
Dumbell Press 60
Pull Downs 160
Dips 25lb plate
DB Curl 30
Push Downs (tris) 160
Bent Lateral 35

During SD I will continue my diet of rotating between 3000 and 4, 500 calories per day with my LeptiGen Mass coming at my 3 main meals (breakfast, Lunch and Dinner)


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking strong bro, good to see you back again!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks bud, I gonna post all my previous weeks workouts and meals tommorrow. Ive been away with some perosonal issues with family, but I got everything recroded in my notebook here, just dont have the time to sit here and type it until tommorrow after work.

I think Ill go check your journal Eggz.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok....

Im back and so is my journal.


Here is a summary of last week

Mon 3, 500 calories
Tue 3, 200 calories
Wed 3, 800 calories
Thur 3, 500 calories
Fri 2, 900 calories
Sat. Uncounted
Sun 3, 200 calories

The week was based on finding my maxes for the next week. I did no serous weight training.  I contiuned taking my LeptiGen Mass with my three main meals, breakfast, lunch and dinner. My body is constantly feeling full, and hard, not to mention vascular. 

I will continue my regular training and diet this week.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mon:

8:30 Workout

15's

Squat 160
Deadlift ---
Incline Dumbell Press 55
Calf Raise ---
Lateral Raise 15
St. Bar Curls 20
Lying Ext 25 on both sides of cam bar
Chins__

Leg Curl 120
Leg Extensions 170
Dumbell Press 50
Pull Downs 140 
Dips 10lb plate
DB Curl 30
Push Downs (tris) 160
Bent Lateral 25

Breakfast:
Cereal
LeptiGen Mass
Protein Shake

Snack: Mid-Day
Can of Tuna
Raviolis

Lunch
LeptiGen Mass
Salad
Cottage Cheese
Veggie Pizza
Milk

Snack: Mid-Day
Tuna can
Ravioli w/ cheese
Yogurt

Dinner
Pork Chops
Rice
Beans
Peas
Cornbread 
LeptiGen Mass

Post-Dinner
Protein Shake (Pro Complex)
Rice
Peas


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tue : 

Breakfast 10:15 AM

4 Oatmeal/Cottage chesse pancakes
2 Belgium Waffles no syrup
2 glasses of milk
1 LeptiGen Mass


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tue Cont.


Snack:
Granola bar
Diet Coke

Lunch
Salad
Veggie Pizza
LeptiGen Mass
Diet Coke
Cottage Cheese

Snack:
Protein Shake
Banana

Dinner
Pork Chops
Potatos
Peas
LeptiGen Mass


Post Dinner
Protein Shake
Cottage Cheese


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Wed:


Workout 7:00 AM

Meals:

Breakfast:
4 pancakes
1 serving Cottage Cheese
8oz Juice
16 oz Milk
LeptiGen Mass

Post workout
2 scoops VP2
1 serving Creatine
12 oz Grape Juice

Snack
Granola
Milk -8 oz

Lunch :
3 soft tacos/w chicken
2 servings of peas
2 servings of rice
1 leptigen Mass

Snack
Tuna can
8 oz milk

Dinner:
1 sandwhichw/ turkey
1 serving rice
1 serving peas
1 leptigen Mass

Post Dinner Snack
Protein Shake
w/natural peanut butter


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2004)

How about some preliminary thoughts (good, bad, or indifferent) on LeptiGen Mass.???


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

I planned on giving my thoughts at the end of each week, to save time, but Ill go ahead and write what I have in my Journal.



Week 3 LeptiGen Mass


This week I had my bodyfat tested (Monday, Apr 12) first thing in the morning with bf calipers. My weight has only gone up 1.5 lbs in the past 2 weeks, and I'm a bit concerned that I'm not quite eating enough calories. My current calorie intake is at MINIMUM 3,200 calories per day at 211.5 lbs, but I usually get about 3, 500-4,000. 

Get this.. my bodyfat as of Monday, the first week of my LeptiGen testing  was approximately 13.5 percent.  As of Monday the 12th, it has gone down to 13 even! Now remember, I am eating just slightly ABOVE maintence calories, AND have added 1.5 lbs in 2 weeks, and actually LOST bodyfat. 

The LeptiGen gives me a full body pump all day long, and I cannot wait until the end of 4 weeks when I will do my first measurements since the beginning.

What I like about this product are the amazing pumps I get during my workouts, the increased recovery time (I feel energized for another workout usually no later than 8 -9 hours after my first workout, which is great because it allows me to do AM/PM workouts and have entire days off between workouts) Before taking the LeptiGen, I usually didnt feel full throttle again until 12 hours, sometimes an entire day after my original workout.

I have a certain fullness througout the day, YET, I also have a strong appetite. This may sound contradictive, but it seems to me, that the LeptiGen effects my full feeling without effecting my appetitie. I love this, because no matter when I eat, I always have a fullness that is quite satisfying, and actually SEEMS to keep my mood elivated throughout the day, even if I miss a meal.

I do NOT like the bloated feeling I get though if I eat a larger meal and take the LeptiGen, which seems to hit really hard first thing in the morning for some reason. If I keep my meals smaller, usually this effect doesnt happen quite so dramatically. I think I am going to bump my calories by about 500, to an even 4,000  a day to see if I can get an even larger anabolic effect without adding any bodyfat, since injesting 3,500 per day I actually LOST a small amt of bodyfat.

Overall, I give this product an A so far.  I gained 1.5 lbs, but believe I can gain up to 2 lbs per week If I bump my calories, and will be doing so the next few weeks. It seems to keep bf at a minimum as long as you dont overdo calories, and keep your meals consistant and dont over eat at a meal (I get major bloating). Have some antacid on hand, it  helps.  This prouduct also gives me better pumps than ANY creatine product I have tried. That include my favorite, Creatine HSC.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

Weekend Note. Got a nasty food bug. Feeling pretty crappy........


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

Going to hit the gym today , TUESDAY.... but later in the day, still cant eat a whole lot, might wait until wed to hit the weights. Did not take LeptiGen on Sat or Sun because I wasnt able to hold down anything.......... Today, Tues I will begin drinking it again with my LIGHT meals 

I RARELY get sick, but it seems something got me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tuesday:

Total Calories 3,800
Protein 300 grams
Carbs 450 grams
6 meals
3 servings LeptiGen Mass



Felt a lot better today, and got in a good workout after having what I think was some food poisoning over the weekend 

The LeptiGen Mass is still doing well. Great pumps, solid recovery and after a good weekend and 1 day of rest I weigh a solid 214 lbs.

I will post my workout at the end of the day on Wed


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wed Morning:

214 lbs

Breakfast:
120 grams of carbs
30 grams of protein
10 grams of fat
1 serving LeptiGen Mass

Pre Workout
30 grams of whey protein isolate
8 oz grape juice
1 dymetradine extreme
1 serving Creatine HSC


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wed: Cont.

Post Workout

50 grams of Isolate Whey
60 grams of carbs/simple
1 scoop Creatine (10g)


1 hour later
45 grams of mixed protein
90 grams of carbs/comlex and simple
1 scoop LeptiGen Mass

Snack
50 grams carbs
25 grams protein

Dinner

50 grams of Mixed Protein
100 grams of complex carbs
1 serving LeptGen Mass

Post - Dinner

45 grams casien/mixed protein
50 grams of carbs

Had a solid workout today. Still feeling a bit weak from the sickness, but much fuller and can hold down food with no problem now.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 22, 2004)

One thing I want to note. While I was ill, and could hold down nothing, I didnt take my LeptiGen, and on the second day I noticed I wasnt able to really keep my head straight and focus as well as  I have been while I was doing my homework.

I believe another good thing I am noticing about LeptiGen is my overall mood and ability to concentrate for prolonged periods of time. When I take my LeptiGen daily, I actually seem to be able to concentrate better during school/homework, feel better the entire day, and have an overall sensation of .... how to describe this... well being.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 22, 2004)

Today is Thursday and I am going to Magic Mountain for the day to try to enjoy some "spring break" without doing homework.

I will post tonight, as I will be carrying my meals and LeptiGen in a carrying case in my backpack.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Today is Thursday and I am going to Magic Mountain for the day to try to enjoy some "spring break" without doing homework.
> 
> I will post tonight, as I will be carrying my meals and LeptiGen in a carrying case in my backpack.


Are you in LA or that area? What school do you go to? I wanna go to Magic Mountain....Alas, I have finals in two weeks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 23, 2004)

I go to Cal Poly, nothing fancy, just trying to get my BA and taking about 50 years to get it 

Yea, I live in the LA area, about 50 miles east of LA out of the Ontario area.  You from around here, San Diego ?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok... bad news for me.

I got a slight case of pnemonia and was in the hospital over the weekend. No big deal, just shot my diet to hell and I wont be in the gym for at least a week, maybe 2.



Doctor said no supplements for this week. (Why, I have no clue) He told me to stick with the diet he gave me, and stay inside. This sux big time.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Bleh, getting sick blows.  

Doctor probably just doesnt know the interactions with the stuff youre taking, so he feels better telling you to stop everything.

If you were so inclined, you could probably do some searching and make sure none of the supplements youre taking can suppress your immune system (i.e. fish oil).

Zinc, vit C, and echinacea would definitely help.  Last time i was sick i used that stuff, and the cold really never progressed beyond just being stuffed up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Ok... bad news for me.
> 
> I got a slight case of pnemonia and was in the hospital over the weekend. No big deal, just shot my diet to hell and I wont be in the gym for at least a week, maybe 2.
> ...



That SUCKS!!   Just use this as your rest week.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, appreicate the concern.

The thing is, Ive been testing the LeptiGen Mass and its been doing so well, I just hate to stop it now


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling to hot bud.  How much Leptigen Mass do you have left?  Maybe you can pick it up later on?  Well, if you're like me I only have about 1 1/2 containers left


----------

